# Javea



## NCF (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I have been in Javea, on the Costa Blanca for the last 4.5 years. I have a house and 2 LEGAL businesses which I am considering selling. Javea is a wonderful place to live and work. (SNIP)

Thanks


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

NCF said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been in Javea, on the Costa Blanca for the last 4.5 years. I have a house and 2 LEGAL businesses which I am considering selling. Javea is a wonderful place to live and work. (SNIP)
> 
> Thanks


Tempting, pero no gracias - lol


----------

